# A Question For Agile AL-3000 Owners



## The Echthros (Mar 22, 2008)

I seen this guitar in my many visits to the rondomusic.com web page and cant help but stop and stare...especially at the cherry burst ones...with their frehely vibe an everything...anyways, how do these guitars actually play? 

Do they feel more like some higher quality import or like an Epiphone?
Do the pickups suck or are they pretty good(noticed they just about matched a Duncan '59 when I checked the tone chart)?

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY...

Is that REALLY A 3/4" FLAME MAPLE TOP as they claim on the webpage? Or is it 3/4" of regular stock maple covered in a few milimeters of flame veneer? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 22, 2008)

people really need to start using the search function more often.
especially when it comes to agile stuff. there are tons of threads on the quality of agile guitars. i'm sure you can find the info you'e looking for somewhere on this site.

agiles are a great bang for the buck guitar. the quality is great.
i don't know about the pickups, and i'm not sure about the top either, but does it really matter if its a veneer + maple cap instead of a flamed maple cap?

hey man, if you don't mind me asking, where in riverside are you?


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 22, 2008)

I know what there is to know about agile through the search function you mentioned. Everybody has an opinion on the Interceptor, the Septor, the Vs, the customs...however my friend, this is a very focused and specific question: Is the AL-3000 a good guitar. Thats what I want to know. I dont care what brand it is as I've never really been a brand snob or limited myself with brand loyalty; I did not ask if Agile is a good guitar brand. 

And as far as bang for your buck goes...that should not even be a factor. If you like something youre going to pay for it be it $600 or $6000 if it play well and it is exactly what you want then there is no monetary value.

As for the question about the top...Agile claims to have a 3/4" Maple top on their guitars. now i dont know about what you think, but that is one thick as maple top seeing as on even some higher end guitars you may get 1/4" to 1/2" of maple. I made the inquiry basically to validate the company's claim.

Now here is a question I pose to you, dear sir: 

Do you own an Agile AL-3000 or are you commenting with the idea "play one agile know them all"...because those are not the responses I'm looking for. In fact you didnt have any information to share except to let me know you have no experience with the product I was inquiring about...thanks anyways, I guess...



Anybody else have any feedback on this guitar?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 22, 2008)

your original post came of, to me, as indicating that you've never had any experience with agile before. i was just commenting on the general quality of agile guitars.
calm down dude. there's no reason to get snooty.


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 22, 2008)

no snootiness intended. 

I do however find it annoying when someone, such as yourself, make comments like "people really need to start using the search function more often" like i dont know what the hell I'm doing and that i need to be schooled on message board etiquette. That was the reason you posted: to let me know that had I searched I'd have my answer, then you went on to reiterate yourself and confirm your belief on the quality of the instrument brand and not the instrument in question...really providing no input on the question at hand: How is playability on the AL-3000, how are the Agile Pickups, and is there truly a 3/4" top.

I am being objective, collecting data, and if there is none to be had in a comment I'd appreciate it reserved.

thanks for the good intentions though.


----------



## budda (Mar 22, 2008)

ok boys, we done? good

i've read a few agile reviews from owners on another forum.

1. the stock pickups are good. they are not seymour duncans or anything, but just like epi stock pickups, they produce a good sound.

2. the feel will be similar to an epiphone - its a les paul. The guitars feel solid, and dont crap out on you. build quality and setup are good.

3. it's a real maple top.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 22, 2008)

here's a vid i stumbled across, it may help you out with how the pickups sound compared to a Gibson.


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 22, 2008)

Now we're talking. Good to hear it's real maple. Not too excited to know it feels and sounds like an epiphone though. I like les pauls, but an epi les paul is not really to close to an american made one(though that may be up for debate considering the production standards of Gibson USA at the moment). But even Epis have Gibson pickups, so i guess if theyre anything like those they may be cool for a while. Will need a change to Duncans or DiMarzios for it too slay though.

thanks for the info, man

definately a mid output pickup, a little less than the Les Paul but the covers may or may not have something to do with that. good videos there. may still need a pickup swap. I dont think anything is going to beat either a)JB/59 or b)Alnico II/Custom Custom.

thanks.

to be honest and to fly my true colors, this is more or less the tone im going after
YouTube - Arch Enemy - Live Apocalypse - Part18


----------



## AgileLefty (Mar 22, 2008)

you can find all the info you are looking for here....

Agile Guitar Forums - Powered by XMB


----------



## budda (Mar 23, 2008)

lies on the SD to slay.

the stock pickups in a gibson LP studio own. i am not swapping mine out, they do everything beautifully.

seriously, go play one - they are great.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 23, 2008)

all you need in a Les Paul is a Gibson 498T/ 490R or '57 Classic set. i've subjected my Gibson LP Custom to at least 10 different pickup swaps, and i've always gone back to the stock 498T/ 490R.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe you have to get an AL3000-MAP model to get the 3/4" maple cap. Otherwise, it's just a veneer over an all-mahogany body on the regular AL3000. 

Here's the link to the MAP model: Agile AL-3000MAP Black at HomeOld


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 23, 2008)

no doubt gibson pickups are good; theyre the originators. And yeah, a LP studio is pretty nice. i just prefere the sound of a jb or custom custom. neck pickup just has to balance well since i use mostly bridge


----------

